# Colored (stickerless) ZhanChi



## synthesizer (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anybody know if Dayan has plans to release the colored (stickerless) version of ZhanChi?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 19, 2011)

synthesizer said:


> Does anybody know if Dayan has plans to release the colored (stickerless) version of ZhanChi?


 
I heard that there will be one soon.


----------



## synthesizer (Aug 5, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I heard that there will be one soon.


 
True. It has recently appeared at witeden.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 28, 2011)

icubemart has one too


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

I couldn't find any DIYs from my supplier (that are colored) but the only other option would be to buy multiple of the ones with colored plastic (but not colored version) and assemble into a colored cube.

The only question is, how many people would be interested in this? I would need to know how many to order as a beginning stock (assuming I decide to do this)


As a side note, if I have a starting stock of 6, the price would be $17.99. If I have a starting stock of 12, the price would be $15.99


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

iCubeMart now has one.


----------



## timeless (Sep 1, 2011)

i wonder why isnt there a black version of the stickerless cubes? cant u just replace the white pieces with the black


----------



## choza244 (Sep 1, 2011)

timeless said:


> i wonder why isnt there a black version of the stickerless cubes? cant u just replace the white pieces with the black


 
there is one, at least there is one version with black of the GuHong


----------



## timeless (Sep 1, 2011)

choza244 said:


> there is one, at least there is one version with black of the GuHong


 
which store sell it? i dont want to just buy a black guhong just for the one side


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Sep 1, 2011)

cube depot has it timeless


----------



## choza244 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1659031

LOL is out of stock


----------

